# Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

Wir freuen uns, dass ein Jurist aus dem Anglerboard eine Arbeit zum Thema Setzkescher verfasst hat und uns die Veröffentlichung erlaubt.

Und zwar ist es:
Kolja Kreder
Rechtsanwalt
Mühlenberg 14
53913 Swisttal








*Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen​*
In der Ausgabe 2/2017 beschäftigte sich der Autor bereits mit dem streitbaren Thema des Fanges und Zurücksetzens (c & r). Das Thema Setzkescher wurde dabei nur kurz angerissen. Aufgrund der vielen Rückfragen setzt sich der Autor nun ganz ausführlich mit diesem Thema auseinander.

Viele Angler fragen sich, ob die lebende Hälterung von gefangenen Fischen in einem Setzkescher erlaubt oder verboten ist. Zur Klärung der Frage ist in zwei Schritten vorzugehen. Zunächst ist danach zu fragen, ob der Fischereirechtsinhaber den Setzkescher im Zusammenhang mit der Ausgabe des Fischereierlaubnisscheins untersagt. Erst wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob darüber hinaus auch ein gesetzliches Setzkescherverbot besteht.

Will man an einem Gewässer angeln, an dem man selber nicht das Fischereirecht besitzt, benötigt man hierfür die Erlaubnis des Fischereirechtsinhabers, den so genannten Fischereierlaubnisschein. 

Erlaubt mir der Fischereirechtsinhaber – in der Regel gegen die Zahlung eines Geldbetrages – die Fischerei an seinem Gewässer, kommt ein zivilrechtlicher Vertrag zustande. Der Inhalt dieses Vertrages bestimmt, was mir der Fischereirechtsinhaber an seinem Gewässer erlaubt und was nicht. Überschreite ich den Umfang der Erlaubnis, breche ich damit das fremde Fischereirecht. 
Dies ist nach § 293 StGB als Fischwilderei strafbar. Die Strafbarkeit wird also nicht nur dann ausgelöst, wenn man „klassisch“ schwarzangelt, also überhaupt keinen Erlaubnisschein löst, sondern auch schon dann, wenn man den Inhalt der erteilten Fischereierlaubnis überschreitet. Dies kann zu Beispiel der Fall sein, wenn im Erlaubnisschein eine Handangel erlaubt ist, man aber dennoch zwei Handangeln führt. Es ist aber auch dann der Fall, wenn mir der Fischereirechtsinhaber die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers untersagt, er aber dennoch verwendet wird. 

Auch dann bricht man das fremde Fischereirecht, weil man über die gewährte Erlaubnis hinausgeht. Dieses Verbot ist kein gesetzliches, sondern ein vertragliches. Gleichwohl sind die Folgen auch strafrechtlich, weil dies unter den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei fällt. Es ist also dringend davon abzuraten, sich über die im Fischereierlaubnisschein genannten Regeln hinwegzusetzen. 

Eine andere Frage ist, ob die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers gesetzlich verboten ist. Ob also die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers und die damit verbundende lebende Hälterung eines Fisches gegen das Gesetz verstößt. Dies ist grundsätzlich nicht der Fall. Es gibt in Deutschland kein generelles Setzkescherverbot. Ganz im Gegenteil ist nach einigen Landesfischereigesetzen die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sogar ausdrücklich erlaubt.
 Dies gilt u.a. für folgende Bundesländer (keine abschließende Auflistung):
- Hessen gem. § 6- HFischV 
- Niedersachsen gem. Erlass des Landwirtschafts- Ministeriums v. 25.03.2010 
- Bayern gem. § 17 AVFiG
- Saarland gem. § 8 LFO 
- Sachsen gem. § 16 SächsFischVO 

Das LFisch-Recht in NRW spricht weder eine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis, noch ein ausdrückliches Verbot aus. Auch der Erlass des MURL von NRW vom 3.4. 1991 – III B 8-2463-5020 sieht kein uneingeschränktes Verbot vor. Wie sich im Folgenden zeigen wird, ist dieser Erlass aber ohnehin überholt.

Gemäß § 17 TierSchG ist es strafbar einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltendes Leid ohne vernünftigen Grund zuzufügen. Wie auch schon vom Autor in der Diskussion um Catch & Release (Infozeitschrift des RhFV 2/2017 = http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2017-2_web.pdf) dargestellt, liegt ein vernünftiger Grund insbesondere dann vor, wenn ein anderes Gesetz z. B. ein Landesfischereigesetz die entsprechende Handlung erlaubt. 

In den oben erwähnten Bundesländern ist dies im dort aufgeführten Rahmen der Fall. 

Ein vernünftiger Grund ist aber auch in der Frischhaltung des gefangenen Fisches zu sehen. Denn nachweislich ist der Fisch am frischesten, wenn er erst am Ende des Angeltages getötet wird. Die bakterielle Unversehrtheit des Lebensmittels ist ganz ohne Zweifel ein vernünftiger Grund. 


Hiergegen wird sehr oft eingewandt, dass dies kein ausreichender vernünftiger Grund sei, weil der Angler schließlich auch eine Kühlbox verwenden könne. Dieses Argument findet sich zum einen in manchen Gerichtsurteilen, es wird aber auch von einigen Angelverbänden ins Feld geführt. 

Zumindest im letzteren Fall ist dies wenig verständlich und zeigt, dass entsprechende Verbände, die damit verbundene gesellschaftliche Problematik des Angels völlig verkennen. Aus gleich mehreren Gründen kann dieses „Kühlbox-Argument“ nicht überzeugen. 

Zunächst ist anzuzweifeln, dass die fachgerechte Hälterung von Fischen in einem Setzkescher zu länger anhaltendem Leid führt. Es ist insoweit auf die Ausführungen von Schreckenbach im Urteil des AG Rinteln zu verweisen. Die fachgerechte Hälterung setzt allerdings einen ausreichend großen und richtig montierten Setzkescher voraus. Ferner dürfen in einem Setzkescher nur Fischarten zusammen gehältert werden, die sich untereinander „vertragen“. Selbst wenn man ein länger anhaltendes Leid der Fische unterstellen würde, läge hier ein vernünftiger Grund, nämlich der Aspekt der Frischhaltung des leicht verderblichen Lebensmittel Fisch vor. 

Spätestens seit dem 01.01.2013 allerdings müssen alle diejenigen, die von einem gesetzlichen Setzkescherverbot sprechen, endgültig verstummen. An diesem Tag trat die geänderte Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (TierSchlV) in Kraft. Es wird sich der eine oder andere Angler fragen, was gerade er mit der TierSchlV zu schaffen hat. Nun, die TierSchlV ist für den Angler durchaus von Bedeutung. 

So ist u.a. in dieser Verordnung geregelt, dass der Fisch vor dem Töten mit einen Schlag auf den Schädel zu betäuben ist. Jeder Angler wird sich noch an die entsprechende Prüfungsfrage bei der Fischerprüfung erinnern und hoffentlich auch so verfahren. Die Regelung hierzu findet sich im Anhang zur TierSchlV. Das Betäubungsverfahren durch Schlag auf den Schädel ist in der Anlage 1 Nr. 9.2. der TierSchlV für Fische beschrieben. 

Dies ist aber nicht alles, was die TierSchlV regelt. In Paragraph 9 Abs. 1 TierSchlV findet sich nämlich folgendes:
§ 9 Aufbewahren von Fischen
(1) Lebende Fische dürfen nur in Behältern aufbewahrt werden, deren Wasservolumen den Tieren ausreichende Bewegungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Unverträgliche Fische müssen voneinander getrennt gehalten werden. Den Wasserqualitäts-, Temperatur- und Lichtansprüchen der einzelnen Arten ist Rechnung zu tragen. Insbesondere müssen ein ausreichender Wasseraustausch und eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung der Tiere sichergestellt sein.

Damit erlaubt die TierSchlV die Aufbewahrung von Fischen in Behältnissen. Wir haben es hier also seit 2013 mit einer ausdrücklichen gesetzlichen Erlaubnis zu tun. Mithin kann eine Hälterung von Fischen unter Einhaltung der Voraussetzungen von § 9 Abs. 1 TierSchlV nicht strafbar sein. Alle zuvor zu Setzkeschern ergangenen Urteile sind damit überholt! Es ist aber ganz eindringlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass dies nur dann gilt, wenn die Fische im Anschluss auch als Lebensmittel verwertet werden. 

Ganz Spitzfindige könnten nun argumentieren, im Gesetz sei ein Behältnis genannt. Ein Netz sei aber kein Behältnis, weil es nicht vollständig geschlossen ist. Eine solche Argumentation geht allerdings am allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch vorbei. Man muss nur einmal den Begriff Netzbehälter im Internet suchen und wird zahlreich fündig. Gerade bei der Aufbewahrung von Krebstieren wird immer wieder der so genannte Netzbehälter erwähnt. Vom Sprachursprung kommt Behältnis von behalten, also etwas zurückhalten. Dass ein Setzkescher eben diesen Zweck erfüllt, dürfte nicht zu bezweifeln sein. 

Wichtiger ist aber noch, dass eine andere Auslegung den Sinn und Zweck der TierSchlV widersprechen würde. Denn § 9 TierSchlV soll sicherstellen, dass der Fisch bei der Hälterung nicht oder zumindest möglichst wenig Leid erfährt. Durch einen Setzkescher wird dieses Ziel viel eher erreicht, als beispielsweise durch eine geschlossenen Bottich. Denn bei einem Setzkescher verbleibt der Fisch exakt in dem Wasser, aus dem er stammt. Er muss sich also nicht auf einen geänderten Sauerstoffgehalt oder PH-Wert oder gar auf eine andere Wassertemperatur einstellen.

Dies bedeutet, dass spätestens seit dem 01.01.2013 davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass die Lebendhälterung von Fischen in einem Setzkescher als erlaubt angesehen werden, solange die Voraussetzungen des § 9 TierSchlV eingehalten werden. 

Landesrecht kann dem auch nicht entgegenstehen! Nach Art. 74 Abs. 1 Nr. 20 GG steht dem Bund die konkurrierende Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Bereich des Tierschutzes und bei der Gewinnung von Lebensmittel aus Tieren zu. Das bedeutet, ein Bundesland darf in diesem Bereich nur regeln, was der Bund nicht schon geregelt hat. Nach § 2 II Nr.1 TierSchlVgilt die TierSchlV ausdrücklich für die Aufbewahrung von Fischen und Krebstieren. 

Damit ist dieser Sachverhalt aber durch den Bund geregelt worden! Anders als die Jagd (Abs. II Nr. 2 und dem Massenfischfang Nr. 4 TierSchlV) ist das Angeln bei der Anwendbarkeit der TierSchlV nicht ausgeschlossen worden. Damit fällt Angeln in den Anwendungsbereich der TierSchlV.
Die Urteile, die der Verwendung eines Setzkeschers den vernünftigen Grund absprachen, weil der Angler auch eine Kühlbox zur Frischhaltung verwenden könne, stammen alle aus einer Zeit vor Inkrafttreten der neuen TierSchlV und können daher nicht mehr unmittelbar herangezogen werden. 

Umso fataler ist es, wenn dieses Argument von unseren eigenen Interessenvertretern, nämlich einiger unserer Angelverbände, herangezogen wird. Hier sollte vielmehr ein radikales Umdenken stattfinden. Dies nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil die Argumentation mit der alternativ verwendbaren Kühlbox nicht nur praktisch und rechtlich falsch ist, sondern weil sich in der Art dieser Argumentation auch eine, für uns Angler immens negative Sprengkraft verbirgt. 

Rechtlich überzeugt dieses Argument nicht nur deshalb, weil es die TierSchlV unberücksichtigt lässt. Es verkennt auch, dass es bei der Frage des vernünftigen Grundes im Rahmen von § 17 TierSchG zunächst einmal gar nicht auf mögliche alternativen Handlungsweisen (hier die Kühlbox) ankommt. Es stellt sich zunächst alleine die Frage, ob der Einsatz des Setzkeschers zur Frischhaltung des Fisches ein vernünftiges Mittel darstellt. Dies wird man schwerlich verneinen können. 


Negative Sprengkraft liegt in dem Argument, weil es jenen Kreisen, die das Angeln am liebsten ganz verbieten würden, als Steigbügelhalter dienen kann. Denn wenn das Vorliegen von alternativen Handlungsmöglichkeiten den vernünftigen Grund entfallen ließe, könnte man auch in Frage stellen, warum denn das Angeln überhaupt noch erlaubt sein sollte. Fisch lassen sich schließlich „alternativ“ sehr leicht im Lebensmittelhandel beschaffen. 
Dieser Argumentation folgend ist es wegen entsprechender Alternativen gar nicht erforderlich, zu angeln. Es besteht qualitativ kein Unterschied zwischen den Argumenten: 
Die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers ist nicht zulässig, weil man eine Kühlbox verwenden kann und der Argumentation: 
Angeln ist nicht notwendig, weil man den Fisch auch kaufen kann. 

Hierüber sollten sich all diejenigen Gedanken machen, die so argumentieren. Wie aber schon oben dargelegt, vermag das Kühlbox-Argument ohnehin nicht zu überzeugen. Es ist zu hoffen, dass sich zukünftig alle Verbände klar für die sinnvolle und angemessene Verwendung des Setzkeschers aussprechen und insbesondere deren Verwendung an ihren eigenen Verbandsgewässern zulassen, wie dies im Rheinland schon weitestgehend der Fall ist. 

Deutschland verfügt über die am besten ausgebildeten Angler weltweit. Paradoxer Weise erlaubt Deutschland eben diesen Anglern im weltweiten Vergleich den geringsten eigenen Handlungsspielraum. An dieser Schieflage sollten sich Angelverbände nicht auch noch mit Verboten beteiligen sondern auf die Vernunft ihrer Mitglieder vertrauen.

Kolja Kreder


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Interessant übrigens auch - ich hab ja das Originalmanuskript mit Originaltitel bekommen und logischerweise auch so veröffentlicht:
*Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Warum der RhFV das gleiche Manuskript, aber mit einem anderen, "harmloseren" Titel veröffentlichte, weiss ich nicht.
Seite 16
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RHFV_Info_4-2017.pdf
*Die Gretchenfrage des Anglers:
Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Setzkescher?*

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Im Verein kein Problem auch nicht wenn ich die Absicht habe alles zurückzusetzen. 
Kenne aber auch Gewässer wo es nur geduldet wird, trotz anders lautender Gewässerordnug.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Sehr schön nachvollziehbar und schlüssig, danke!
Gerne mehr davon und weniger Säbelgerassel


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die Gretchenfrage des Anglers:
> Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Setzkescher?*



Ich besitze nur einen Drahtsetzkescher für den Aalfang.
An einem von meinen Angelgewässern ist die Hälterung von Fischen ausdrücklich verboten.
Da die Kontrolleure an diesem Gewässer äußerst umgänglich sind, habe ich mal einen Kontrolleur nach der Durchsetzung des Setzkescherverbotes befragt. Natürlich konnte er mir nicht erlauben, was schriftlich verboten ist, aber er meinte zu mir: "Ich könnte dir jetzt sagen, dass ich auch einen habe..."
Hätte ich an diesem Tag einen Setzkescher im Wasser gehabt, wäre das für mich wahrscheinlich ohne Folgen geblieben. Andere Kontrolleure könnten das natürlich auch wieder anders sehen. Inzwischen bin ich gänzlich vom Setzkescher abgerückt. Ich töte die Aale unmittelbar nach dem Fang. Dann zappeln sie nicht mehr so sehr wenn ich sie zuhause ausnehme. Obwohl ich es auch schon erlebt habe, dass ein Aal 12 Stunden nach der Tötung noch aktiv war. Sowas ist aber nicht die Regel. Die Kühlbox ist eh mein ständiger Begleiter, weil ich meine Getränke am Wasser gerne gekühlt zu mir nehme und die Lebendköder bleiben auch länger frisch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant übrigens auch - ich hab ja das Originalmanuskript mit Originaltitel bekommen und logischerweise auch so veröffentlicht:
> *Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*
> 
> Warum der RhFV das gleiche Manuskript, aber mit einem anderen, "harmloseren" Titel veröffentlichte, weiss ich nicht.
> ...



Weil ich mit dem weniger provokanten Titel einverstanden war.  In unserem Verband versuchen wir immer maximales Einvernehmen zu erzielen! - Der andere Titel stammt auch von mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



> In unserem Verband versuchen wir immer maximales Einvernehmen zu erzielen!


mit dem DAFV und dem gewünschten Fusionspartner, dem Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe, wo der Rheinische dann Juniorpartner wäre?

Ja, ne - is klar ;-)))

Alternativmöglichkeit:
FÜR Anger und Angeln statt für DAFV und W-L!

Davon ab:
Meinen Respekt für dein "wider den Stachel löcken" - aber beuge kein Knie vor dem Gesslerhut!


----------



## ronram (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Es freut mich, dass in einem der offiziellen AB-Veröffentlichungsbeiträgen auf die TierSchlV eingegangen wird.

Das wurde Zeit. |wavey:

Ich behaupte, dass 99 von 100 Anglern nicht wissen, wieso sie den Fisch betäuben und durch Blutenzug töten *müssen*.
Insbesondere in Diskussionen, ob man (in NRW) zwingend einen Herzstich anwenden muss oder auch einen Kiemenbogen- oder Kehlschnitt verwenden kann, steht man mit der TierSchlV als Argument ziemlich einsam da.

Thx für den Beitrag...auch der wird ausgedruckt und wie die anderen qualitativ wertvollen Beiträge/Artikel in die Angeltasche gesteckt und mitgenommen.


...wieder etwas für -->
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



ronram schrieb:


> ...wieder etwas für -->
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760


Selbstverständlich, sorry, dass ichs nicht gleich gemacht hab.
Geplant war da eh, hatte aber noch zu tun..
Wird gleich erledigt


----------



## ronram (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

:m:m:m

Ich finde die Sammlung wirklich sehr gut. 

Ein informierter Angler kann seinem Hobby deutlich entspannter nachgehen als ein Angler, der sich nur auf das Hörensagen der Kollegen und das Scheinwissen des Prüfungsvorbereitungskurses stützen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



ronram schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> 
> Ich finde die Sammlung wirklich sehr gut.
> 
> Ein informierter Angler kann seinem Hobby deutlich entspannter nachgehen als ein Angler, der sich nur auf das Hörensagen der Kollegen und das Scheinwissen des Prüfungsvorbereitungskurses stützen kann.



Ich mache gerne den Job, den Verbander nicht kennen/können, in dem bescheidenen Maße, wie mir das möglich ist.

Möglich ist das nur durch die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen von Kolja, bei dem ich mich daher nochmal bedanken möchte!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Ich will als Verbandler, die Angler nicht im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Weil ich mit dem weniger provokanten Titel einverstanden war.  In unserem Verband versuchen wir immer maximales Einvernehmen zu erzielen! - Der andere Titel stammt auch von mir.


Ich kenne da einen Verbands-Gf, der kotzt so oder so ab, egal welcher Titel.
Und im Interesse eures Verbandes hoffe ich, dass ihr in Sachen Fusion NRW so gar nicht _einvernehmlich_ seid.

Aber der Titel hier ist umso so einiges geiler!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einen Verbands-Gf, der kotzt so oder so ab, egal welcher Titel.



Dieser ganz spezielle Verfechter Landvogtähnlicher Denkzettel(Angler vor sich selbst schützen) hat sich seine bedauerliche Unverstimmtheit selbst zuzuschreiben


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Ich hatte auf der Infoveranstaltung der RhfV die Gelegenheit ein paar Worte mit ihm über den Setzkescher zu wechseln. Er war da aber eher uneinsichtig. Auch auf meinem Hinweis hin, dass nach 2013 alles anders zu bewerten ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einen Verbands-Gf, der kotzt so oder so ab, egal welcher Titel.


Wenn so ein Verbot im Verband durchgesetzt wurde....danach festelle* das es soviel Widerstand gibt.....laut "Gutachten & Paragraphen usw." .....man.....da kann ich doch mal sagen "wir waren zu voreilig und ziehen das Verbot zurück ....schauen was passiert.....wir helfen euch bei Anzeigen usw."

Das wäre _*Stärke zeigen*_ und ein Verband für Angler |rolleyes"träum"

*ok ..daran wird es schon scheitern


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Das wäre _*Stärke zeigen*_ und ein Verband für Angler |rolleyes"träum"



Träumen darf man (auch wenns nix hilft....):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------



## ulli1958m (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Gibt es denn gesetzliche Einschränkungen, wo das Wohl der Fische über die Frischhaltung im Setzkescher steht? ( z.B. Fließgewässer oder Schifffahrt )
Oder reicht es einfach aus den SK dem Gewässer angepasst zu befestigen?

 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

kommt aufs jeweilige Landesgesetz an..

Beispiel Bayern:


> > *§ 20
> > Hältern gefangener Fische*
> > (1) 1Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 2Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. 3In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.
> > (2)* In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern nur erlaubt, wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist*.


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deutschland verfügt über die am besten ausgebildeten Angler weltweit. Paradoxer Weise erlaubt Deutschland eben diesen Anglern im weltweiten Vergleich den geringsten eigenen Handlungsspielraum. An dieser Schieflage sollten sich Angelverbände nicht auch noch mit Verboten beteiligen sondern auf die Vernunft ihrer Mitglieder vertrauen.
> 
> Kolja Kreder


Das ist ein Kern-Knackpunkt in einigen Verbänden und auch Vereinen - selbst erlebt.
Ich hoffe, dass hier ein Umdenken stattfindet.

Danke, Kolja, für die Arbeit mit dieser Abhandlung und für's zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Gibt es denn gesetzliche Einschränkungen, wo das Wohl der Fische über die Frischhaltung im Setzkescher steht? ( z.B. Fließgewässer oder Schifffahrt )
> Oder reicht es einfach aus den SK dem Gewässer angepasst zu befestigen?
> 
> #h



Die Rahmenbedingungen, was das Behältnis, hier also der Setzkescher, erfüllen muss, ergibt sich direkt aus § 9 TierSchlV

(1) Lebende Fische dürfen nur in Behältern aufbewahrt werden, deren Wasservolumen den Tieren ausreichende Bewegungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Unverträgliche Fische müssen voneinander getrennt gehalten werden. Den Wasserqualitäts-, Temperatur- und Lichtansprüchen der einzelnen Arten ist Rechnung zu tragen. Insbesondere müssen ein ausreichender Wasseraustausch und eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung der Tiere sichergestellt sein.

Wenn dein Setzkescher wegen der Schifffahrt die halbe Zeit kein Wasser hat, genügst du den Ansprüchen nicht.  - Man kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass er bei Schifffahrt generell nicht verwendbar ist. Wenn an der Angelstelle das Wasser tief genug ist, kannst du ihn auch verwenden. Gerade im Fluss ist immer für ein Wasseraustausch und ausreichend Sauerstoff gesorgt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kommt aufs jeweilige Landesgesetz an..
> 
> Beispiel Bayern:



Bayern setzt damit quasi die TierSchlV um und schafft für den Angler damit ein gewisses Maß an Klarheit.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Hauptargument W-Ls gegen die Setzkescher in Kanälen ist der _Wellenschlag_ durch die Schifffahrt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hauptargument W-Ls gegen die Setzkescher in Kanälen ist der _Wellenschlag_ durch die Schifffahrt.



Ja, dass kann auch ein Problem sein. Ebenso kann es ein Problem sein, wenn kein echtes Ufer, sondern nur Spundwände vorhanden sind. Deshalb muss man aber den Setzkescher nicht generell verbieten, sondern auf seine korrekte Handhabung hinweisen. Ich habe mit eurem GF darüber gesprochen. Er sieht seinen Verband da in der Fürsorgepflicht für seine Angler. Ich erwiderte darauf, dass dieser Genüge getan würde, wenn man seine Mitglieder auf das Problem hinweist. 

Der eigentliche Hintergrund ist, dass die WSchP alle Verwender von Setzkeschern anzeigt, derer sie habhaft wird und der Verband W-L nicht bereit ist, diesen Kampf für seine Mitglieder auszufechten.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Hintergrund ist, dass die WSchP alle Verwender von Setzkeschern anzeigt, derer sie habhaft wird und der Verband W-L nicht bereit ist, diesen Kampf für seine Mitglieder auszufechten.


Völlig richtig.


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher,aber soweit ich weiß gilt das alles nur für Betriebe.
Setzkescher zählen meines Wissens nach nicht zu erwähnten Behältern.

Auch bei unseren Lehrgängen von der LWK wird auf Behälter hingewiesen,nicht aber auf Setzkescher.

Aber wenn es damit irgendwie durchgehen sollte,Ok.

Glaube aber hier ist eindeutig unsere Berufsbezeichnung damit gemeint nicht der Angler.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Lehrgänge zum Transport und Hältern von Fischen die jeder der auf einem Fischbetrieb arbeitet,absolvieren muss.


----------



## ulli1958m (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Hintergrund ist, dass die WSchP alle Verwender von Setzkeschern anzeigt, derer sie habhaft wird und der Verband W-L nicht bereit ist, diesen Kampf für seine Mitglieder auszufechten.


Ob _unser _Verband W-L wohl seine Mitglieder anzeigt wenn sie einen Setzkescher verwenden??|kopfkrat

Wenn das SK-Verbot vom Verband aufgehoben wäre, hätte die WSchP doch *keine* Gesetzesgrundlage für eine Anzeige, wenn ich die Fische aus dem SK nur zur Frischhaltung dort Tier/sachgerecht festsetze......oder?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher,aber soweit ich weiß gilt das alles nur für Betriebe.
> Setzkescher zählen meines Wissens nach nicht zu erwähnten Behältern.
> 
> Auch bei unseren Lehrgängen von der LWK wird auf Behälter hingewiesen,nicht aber auf Setzkescher.
> ...



Hier muss man zwei Dinge unterscheiden:

1. Gilt die TSchlV nur für "Betriebe"? - Nein, sie gilt auch für Angler. Woraus sich dies ergibt habe ich in meinem Artikel erläutert.

2. Ist ein Setzkescher ein Behälter? - Hier kann man nun trefflich streiten. Ich gehe es mal strukturiert an: 

Auszugehen ist zunächst vom allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch. Hier die Definition aus Wikipedia: "Ein Behälter ist ein Gegenstand, der in seinem Inneren einen Hohlraum aufweist, der insbesondere dem Zweck dient, seinen Inhalt von seiner Umwelt zu trennen." Nach dieser Definition ist ein Setzkescher ein Behälter, weil er, den in ihm aufbewahrten Inhalt (also die Fische) von der Umwelt trennt, sie also *im Inneren behält*. Die Dichtigkeit des Behältnisses richtet sich nach dem Inhalt und ist rein funktional zu betrachten. Ein Korb kann ein Behälter für Pilze, nicht aber für Wasser sein. 

Als nächstes kann man fragen, ob nach Sinn und Zweck der Norm die Definition des "Behälters" eingeengt werden muss. Nun, Sinn der Regelung ist erkennbar, dass der Fisch während seiner Hälterung so wenig, wie möglich belastet werden soll. Dafür zeigt das Gesetz einige Eckpunkte auf:

*Wasservolumen den Tieren ausreichende Bewegungsmöglichkeiten bietet*
Sollte erreicht werden wenn der Kescher ausreichend Gros ist und richtig aufgestellt wird (also nicht hängend).

*Den Wasserqualitäts-, Temperatur- und Lichtansprüchen der einzelnen Arten ist Rechnung zu tragen*
Besser als in dem Wasser, aus dem der Fisch stammt, geht nicht. Alternativ eine Tonne mit Wasser neben der Angelstelle zu stellen, ist definitiv die schlechtere Lösung.

*ausreichender Wasseraustausch und eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung der Tiere sichergestellt*
Auch dies ist durch ein Netz im See, Teich oder Fluss besser gewährleistet, als durch eine Tonne oder Aquariumbecken neben der Angelstelle.

*Ergo:* Der Setzkescher erfüllt den gewünschten Schutzzweck der Norm Besser, als beispielsweise ein Aquariumbecken neben der Angelstelle. Es gibt also keinen Grund, eine gegenüber dem Sprachgebrauch einschränkende Auslegung vorzunehmen. Im Ergebnis sehe ich daher keinen Grund, warum ein Kescher kein Behälter i.S.d § 9 TierSchlV sein sollte. Im Übrigen kann man sogar Netzbehälter kaufen (https://www.aerarium.ch/screen/allproducts in diesem Falle für Insekten)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ob _unser _Verband W-L wohl seine Mitglieder anzeigt wenn sie einen Setzkescher verwenden??|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn das SK-Verbot vom Verband aufgehoben wäre, hätte die WSchP doch *keine* Gesetzesgrundlage für eine Anzeige, wenn ich die Fische aus dem SK nur zur Frischhaltung dort Tier/sachgerecht festsetze......oder?



Nach meiner Kenntnis interpretiert die WaPo die rechtliche Situation so, dass Setzkescher generell verboten sind. Die WaPo ist nicht berechtigt die zivilrechtliche Verpflichtung keinen Setzkescher zu verwenden zu überprüften. Zunächst einmal geht man beim Einlösen der Angelerlaubnis nur eine zivilrechtliche Verpflichtung ein. Konsequenzen eines Verstoßes gegen solche vertraglichen Verpflichtungen wären Schadensersatz, Unterlassen oder Haus(Gewässer)- Verbot. Es gibt eine Rechtsmeinung, die Vertritt die Ansicht, dass darin auch eine Fischwilderei zu sehen ist, weil die zivilrechtlich erteilte Fischereierlaubnis überschritten wird. Man kann aber auch die Auffassung vertreten, dass die Fischereierlaubnis nur als Ganzes übertragen wird, also keine strafbares verhalten vorliegt, sondern nur ein zivilrechtlicher Vertragsbruch.


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hier muss man zwei Dinge unterscheiden:
> 
> 1. Gilt die TSchlV nur für "Betriebe"? - Nein, sie gilt auch für Angler. Woraus sich dies ergibt habe ich in meinem Artikel erläutert.
> 
> ...




Brauchst du mir alles nicht erklären,ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es Behörden wie zb. Laves etc.nicht so sehen mögen wie Angler es gern hätten.

Darum schrieb ich auch bin mir nicht sicher in wie fern da Setzkescher als Behälter usw. gelten werden/würden (langes thema).

Und dann kommt noch die ganze Leid Schmerz Streß...usw. Geschichte dazu.

Die Schlachtv.gilt ja auch nur in teilen für Angler,nämlich ordentlich behandeln,Hauen und Abmurksen das war es dann auch schon.
Da der Fisch nicht von Anglern in Umlauf gebracht werden darf,greifen viele der ganzen Schlachtv.Regeln bei Anglern so nicht.

Aber bin wieder raus,wollte das nur anmerken.

#h


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

@gründler 
Dein Einwand ist nicht unberechtigt.

Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV [1] dient der Durchführung der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1099/2009 des Rates vom 24.  September 2009 über den Schutz von Tieren zum Zeitpunkt der Tötung [2]. Dort steht auf S.3, Punkt (14):

[..] Bei der Jagd oder bei der Freizeitfischerei sind die Umstände der Tötung ganz anders als im Fall von Nutztieren,
und für die Jagd gelten eigene Rechtsvorschriften. Daher ist es angebracht, die Tötung im Rahmen der Jagd oder der Freizeitfischerei vom Anwendungsbereich dieser Verordnung auszunehmen. [..]

Warum die Freizeitfischerei nicht mehr in der TierSchlV genannt wird ist unklar (bewusst oder vergessen?)

[1] Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV, http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv_2013/BJNR298200012.html#BJNR298200012BJNG000100000

[2] Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1099/2009 des Rates vom 24. September 2009 über den Schutz von Tieren zum Zeitpunkt der Tötung
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/de/TXT/?uri=CELEX%3A32009R1099


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @gründler
> Dein Einwand ist nicht unberechtigt.
> 
> Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV [1] dient der Durchführung der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1099/2009 des Rates vom 24.  September 2009 über den Schutz von Tieren zum Zeitpunkt der Tötung [2]. Dort steht auf S.3, Punkt (14):
> ...



Ja, wurde so aber eben nicht übernommen. In Deutschland wurde nur die Freizeitjagd und der Massenfischfang ausgeschlossen. Siehe meinen Artikel.

Vergessen sicher nicht, denn die Vorschriften zur Betäubung und zum Töten sollen ja für Angler gelten.

In der Juristerrei ist es aber immer so, dass man unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein kann. Von daher ist nichts sicher. Man kann immer nur argumentieren. Und diese Argumente müssen dann erst einmal entkräftet werden.


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*

Ein lass ich noch kurz da zum Verständnis.

Habe damals die Rinteln Aktion live mitgemacht und Ordnerweise gewälzt getan gemacht und hier noch rumliegen,mich intensiv mit dem thema usw usw.

Daher versteht mich bitte nicht falsch,finde Koljas Ansatz und Einbringungen ja nicht schlecht und befürworte das als ehemaliger Ausrichter von Veranstaltungen sowie Stipper seit Jahrzenten sehr.

Nur da ich ja da auch Beruflich tiefer drin hänge,sehe ich halt auch so einige "Stolperfallen",nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das ist so ein thema was Seitenweise Ordner füllt und trotzdem kein Land in Sicht ist (leider).

Und hier wäre Lobbyarbeit nötig (genau wie zu etlichen anderen Baustellen),richtige fachliche bezahlte gute Lobbyarbeit...haben wa aber nicht und werden wir wohl auch nie kriegen.

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*



gründler schrieb:


> ,richtige fachliche bezahlte gute Lobbyarbeit...haben wa aber nicht und werden wir wohl auch nie kriegen.



Man munkelt, das einige Verbände da über eine gew. Art der Präsidiumsfinanzierung bereits Lobbyarbeit umsetzen..allerdings nicht unsere


----------

